# तकनीकी मंच > कंप्यूटर (संगणक) > टिप्स तथा ट्रिक्स >  अपने कम्प्यूटर / पेन-ड्राईव को बनायें सर्वर

## Neelima

*अपने कम्प्यूटर / पेन-ड्राईव को बनायें सर्वर*
क्या आप कोई साइट बना रहे है ? क्या आप साइट बनाना सीख रहे है ? यदि हाँ, तो टेस्टिंग अपने कम्प्यूटर पर ही कर सकते हैं । इससे आप समय भी बचा सकते हैं तथा सीख भी सकते है । इसके लिये आपको चाहिये XAMPP । वैसे तो और भी सोफ्टवेयर है, लेकिन मुझे ये सबसे उपयुक्त लगा । इसमें भी आपके कम्प्यूटर पर अधिक वजन न हो, इसके लिये पोर्टेबल XAMPP का *डाउनलोड लिंक* ये है -
Attachment 246331
यहाँ से आप इसको डाउनलोड करें । जिप अवस्था में यह लगभग 107 MB में उपलब्ध है । इसको किसी फोल्डर में अथवा पेन-ड्राइव में अनजिप करें ।

----------


## Neelima

यहाँ से आप इसको *डाउनलोड* करें । जिप अवस्था में यह लगभग 107 MB में उपलब्ध है । इसको किसी फोल्डर में अथवा पेन-ड्राइव में अनजिप करें ।
अनजिप्ड फोल्डर में कुछ इस तरह की फाईलें होगी ।
Attachment 246338

अब xampp-control लिखा है (चित्र में टेक्स्ट-ट्यूलिप नजर आ रहा है तथा जो फाईल सलेक्ट दिखाई दे रही है),  को ओपन करें -

Attachment 246340

----------


## Neelima

कन्ट्रोल पैनल खुलने पर सबसे पहले *Svc* पर क्लिक करके टिक लगायें फिर *Apache* के सामने बने *Start* बटन पर क्लिक करें तथा कुछ देर इन्तजार करें । कुछ समय पश्चात् इस बटन से पहले *Running* लिखा हुआ दिखाई देगा । अब इसी प्रकार *MySql* बटन दबायें इसी प्रकार Running लिखा हुआ दिखायी दे तो समझिये सबकुछ सही है -

----------


## Neelima

अब आपके कंप्युटर के सर्वर के दो एड्रेस है। आप इसे अपने कंप्युटर पर खोल सकते हैं। 
http://127.0.0.1
http://localhost
या SSL वाला एड्रेस (अगर SSL प्रयोग करना हो तब) 
https://127.0.0.1
https://localhost

----------


## Neelima

अब अपना ब्राउजर खोलीये और उसमे localhost टाईप कर के एन्टर दबा दें।
अगर आपको xampp का पेज दिखता है तो ठिक है फिर आप
ये लिंक अपने ब्राउजर मे खोलीये 
http://localhost/security/xamppsecurity.php
अब उसमे आपको MySQL SuperUser: का पास्वर्ड सेट करना है।
New password: root
Repeat the new password: root

----------


## Neelima

अब अगर आप पासवर्ड मे root डालते हैं तो आपका
MySQL का यूजर नेम ये होगा
Username: root
Password: root
अब आपको अपने Xampp डायरेक्ट्री को पासवर्ड प्रोटेक्टेड बनाना है।
XAMPP DIRECTORY PROTECTION (.htaccess)
उसमे भी पासवर्ड डाल दें।  
अब आपका phpMyAdmin पास्वर्ड प्रोटेक्टेड हो गया है।

----------


## Neelima

MySQL कैसे बनाएं ?
यहां http://localhost/phpmyadmin/  पर जा कर अपना username और paasword डाल के लॉग-इन कर लें।
username: root और वही पासवर्ड डालें जो आपने सेट किया था।
अब लॉग-इन होने के बाद Create New Database मे कोई नाम डालें जैसे मैं neelima डाल रही हूँ । और अब Create पर क्लिक कर दें ।

----------


## Neelima

अब आपने MySQL का अकांउट भी बना लिया है और डाटाबेस भी ।
तो अब आप कोई भी स्क्रिप्ट इन्स्टाल कर सकते हैं।
आपका अकांउट ऐसा होगा ।
host: localhost
user: root
pass: root
database: neelima

----------


## Neelima

*अब आप स्क्रिप्ट कहां डाल सकते हैं, फाईल कहां डालेंगे ?*
अब आपका सर्वर तैयार है । अब इसमें अपनी मन-पसन्द स्क्रिप्ट या फाईल डाल कर चला सकते हैं । लेकिन जरा ठहरें, स्क्रिप्ट डालेंगें कहाँ, तो आप खोलिये XAMPP फोल्डर जो आपने डाउनलोड करने के बाद अनजिप किया था । इसमें htdocs नाम का फोल्डर खोले और उसमें जो कुछ भी है, सब डिलीट कर दें । अब इस खाली फोल्डर में आप अपनी मन-पसन्द स्क्रिप्ट (wordpress or phpbb या जो भी इच्छा व उपलब्ध हो) या html फाईल डाल कर ब्राउजर मे http://localhost  खोलने पर सीधे आपका index पेज दिखायी देगा ।

----------


## Neelima

अब पहले तो दीजियेगा रेपो । फिर इन्तजार करें अगली पोस्ट का जिसमें बतलाया जायेगा, वर्डप्रेस इन्स्टॉल करना ।

----------


## red1001

*बहुत ही अच्छा सूत्र है. कृपया इसे जारी रखे. रेपो स्वीकार करे.*

----------


## Teach Guru

> अब पहले तो दीजियेगा रेपो । फिर इन्तजार करें अगली पोस्ट का जिसमें बतलाया जायेगा, वर्डप्रेस इन्स्टॉल करना ।



अच्छी जानकारी वर्धक सूत्र के लिए आपको धन्यवाद और रेपो ++  स्वीकार कीजिये...........

----------


## Neelima

> *बहुत ही अच्छा सूत्र है. कृपया इसे जारी रखे. रेपो स्वीकार करे.*


red1001 ji, धन्यवाद ।

----------


## Neelima

> अच्छी जानकारी वर्धक सूत्र के लिए आपको धन्यवाद और रेपो ++  स्वीकार कीजिये...........


*गुरुदेव बस इसी तरह प्रोत्साहित करते रहियेगा ।*

----------


## rakhi26

i plz kere pass 32 gb ki kingston  pendrive he per usme copy to hoti he per  kaam nahin karty plz batain    rakhi kapoor

----------


## lotus1782

बढ़िया सूत्र है मित्र 

बहुत अच्छा सूत्र है 

अच्छी जानकारी से भरा सूत्र है 

मेरी तरफ से रेपो +++++++++++

----------


## vernier11

बहुत ही अच्छा सूत्र है. कृपया इसे जारी रखे. रेपो स्वीकार करे

----------


## RUDHR.

सर्वर बना ले गे तो 
अपने गाने किस में डाले गे हम

----------


## RANAJI1982

नीलिमा जी यहां इस सूत्र पर भी प्रकाश डाले

----------


## kamal12

Ek ada aapke kaam  ki,

Ek ada aapke jawaab dene ki,

kaam apka chand sa aur

ek zid hamari chand pane ki,

rapo swikar kare ++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++

----------


## Naresh4u

फोरम मोदेटेरो से निवदेन है की इस सूत्र काम नाम बदल कर Xampp के साथ काम करना सीखे कर दे !

----------


## Naresh4u

> सर्वर बना ले गे तो 
> अपने गाने किस में डाले गे हम


मित्र अगर आपको गाने ही सुनने है तो सर्वर की क्या जरुरत है आप ऐसे भी तो गाने डाल सकते है पेनड्राईव में और सीधा ही सुन सकते है !
xampp का इस्तेमाल PHP बसेड वेबसाइट या applications की जाँच के लिए होता है !

----------


## Naresh4u

> i plz kere pass 32 gb ki kingston  pendrive he per usme copy to hoti he per  kaam nahin karty plz batain    rakhi kapoor


आप क्या करना चाहते है इससे !

----------


## Naresh4u

> नीलिमा जी यहां इस सूत्र पर भी प्रकाश डाले


xampp का इस्तेमाल PHP बसेड वेबसाइट या applications की जाँच के लिए होता है ! इससे अधिक अगर आपको और कुछ भी जानना है तो आप मुझे बता सकते है !

----------


## ALBD10

अच्छा है  जारी रखे

----------


## à¤šà¥‚à¤¤à¤²à¤£à¥ à¤¡

हां, इसे मैंने भी इस्तेमाल किया हुआ है, और यह वास्तव में बहुत बढिया टूल है।

----------


## à¤šà¥‚à¤¤à¤²à¤£à¥ à¤¡

देखिए आम तौर पर जब हम कोई वेब होस्टिंग सर्विस लेते हैं, तो वो हमें (कम से कम) दो डीएनएस सर्वर नेम देता है, जिसे हमें अपने डोमेन नेम कंट्रोल पैनल पर कन्फिगर करना होता है। ये दो डीएनएस सर्वरनेम कैसे जेनेरेट होते हैं? यदि किसी मित्र को जानकारी हो तो अवश्य बताएं। इसके अतिरिक्त व्यावसायिक तौर पर वेब होस्टिंग सेवा शुरू करने के लिए क्या करना पड़ेगा, कृपया विस्तार से बताएं।

----------


## shankar52

बहुत ही अछि जानकारी है मै तो आपका कायल हो गया  जी  ++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++  ++++++++++++

----------


## raj989786

बहुत अच्छी अच्छी जानकारी दे रहे हो दोस्त

----------


## RANAJI1982

> *अब आप स्क्रिप्ट कहां डाल सकते हैं, फाईल कहां डालेंगे ?*
> अब आपका सर्वर तैयार है । अब इसमें अपनी मन-पसन्द स्क्रिप्ट या फाईल डाल कर चला सकते हैं । लेकिन जरा ठहरें, स्क्रिप्ट डालेंगें कहाँ, तो आप खोलिये XAMPP फोल्डर जो आपने डाउनलोड करने के बाद अनजिप किया था । इसमें htdocs नाम का फोल्डर खोले और उसमें जो कुछ भी है, सब डिलीट कर दें । अब इस खाली फोल्डर में आप अपनी मन-पसन्द स्क्रिप्ट (wordpress or phpbb या जो भी इच्छा व उपलब्ध हो) या html फाईल डाल कर ब्राउजर मे http://localhost  खोलने पर सीधे आपका index पेज दिखायी देगा ।




क्या कोई बतायेगा कि क्या इसे दूसरे लोग भी देख पायेगे ! हाँ तो कैसे..........

----------


## RANAJI1982

मित्रो क्या कोई बतायेगा कि इसे रिमूव कैसे करेगे............

----------

